

Microsoft's domino effect: Poor PC sales could unravel company - SlipperySlope
http://www.zdnet.com/microsofts-domino-effect-poor-pc-sales-could-unravel-company-7000008209

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Microsoft tried, but something isn't working. The platform is crumbling; the
ecosystem isn't being capitalized upon. The worry is that the decline in PC
sales could hit other areas of Microsoft's business. PC sales hit Windows
sales and Office sales, therefore ultimately server software sales."

